# Zenith Mounted Chronometer Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got this today I was at a NAWCC mart today and found this a Zenith mounted chronometer watch.It was made from a automoble clock.When WW2 started and a while later the USA got into it the US Navy needed chronometer's so they had this put to gether it was upjeweled from 6 to 15 jewels,wind indicator put in and some other refinements.It will run for 8 day's.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice. Don't have the reading glasses, in the center of the piece does that actually say "grail watch"


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Vail Watch co and Zenith used them to make automobile clocks in the USA and then when the USA got in to the war they upjewel these for use as chronometer's.Got this info out of a book by Whitney called Military timepieces.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is some info I found in a book called military timepieces.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a beautiful thing to own.

How big is it? I'm guessing the dial is 3 inches or so. Am I close or way out?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

wow thats a thing of beauty! love it


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> That's a beautiful thing to own.
> 
> How big is it? I'm guessing the dial is 3 inches or so. Am I close or way out?


You are right on the dial is 3 inches wide.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

river rat said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beautiful thing to own.
> ...


Small enough to strap it on your wrist then


----------



## j_metselaars (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a beauty!! Buy a big strap and wear it!


----------

